# Nail Gun for drywall



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

love is never having to say your sorry..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> love is never having to say your sorry..


I thought it was constantly walking on eggshells until your youngest graduated.. :jester:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Im not ashamed of my roots at all but when I am not a huge hillbilly and I work in a very exclusive high class market of the likes they do not have in Michigan I did take minor offense. Also admitily I am a little salty because my fourth grade football team I coach took a nice beating from some corn fed boys from up north this afternoon.


Delete


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Im not ashamed of my roots at all but when I am not a huge hillbilly and I work in a very exclusive high class market. Also admitily I am a little salty because my fourth grade football team I coach took a nice beating from some corn fed boys from up north this afternoon.


Matt, sorry if I offended you. My crew and I talk trash all day about anything and everything and not everybody is like that.. I forget on the internet words are all you see and not the intention


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Matt, sorry if I offended you. My crew and I talk trash all day about anything and everything. I forget on the internet words are all you see and not the intention and not everybody is like that.


I apologize for getting offended and pointing out how much better the buckeyes are than the wolverines.. :jester:


Joking. We cool Paulie..


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> love is never having to say your sorry..


Are you lookn' for a bro-mance trouble?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Too touchy feely around here......


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I apologize for getting offended and pointing out how much better the buckeyes are than the wolverines.. :jester:
> 
> 
> Joking. We cool Paulie..


Didn't realize Ohio State still had a football team. Figured they got tired of gettn' whooped by MI. and went to synchronized swimming or something.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont talk about teams without a National Championship win in the last decade.....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I dont talk about teams without a National Championship win in the last decade.....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

http://buckeyefansonly.com/nationaltitles.html


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

That was a decade and 8 months or so....


Ive had a bad taste in my mouth about Ohio State for a while to tell you the truth. Im sure youll trip and say it isnt so, but the fans are ridiculous. My friend was at the game in Ohio when VY spanked that azz and he said he was appalled at the hostility of the fans after the game. Thats coming from a combat vet. 

Didnt think much of it, until the douche bags came here and spanked Colt and crew his freshman year. The fans destroyed down town austin. I saw the aftermath first hand.Some of them chit on the lawn of the William B Travis building (they were arrested) burned couches from tailgate partys, graffti, fights, ect... 

Ridiculous :no:

Hopefully these were isolated incidents.... All I know is I have never seen a Red River Shootout that bad, or an A and M game. Not even close.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Ohio State and Michigan?? HAHAHAHAHA That's funny


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> That was a decade and 8 months or so....
> 
> Ive had a bad taste in my mouth about Ohio State for a while to tell you the truth. Im sure youll trip and say it isnt so, but the fans are ridiculous. My friend was at the game in Ohio when VY spanked that azz and he said he was appalled at the hostility of the fans after the game. Thats coming from a combat vet.
> 
> ...


Your just salty because we won.. :laughing:

I am not a big college football fan anyways. I prefer the Bengals


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

The Bengals... HAHAHAHA. A guy I went to high school with was just drafted to the bengals.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Your just salty because we won.. :laughing:
> 
> I am not a big college football fan anyways. I prefer the Bengals


Why be upset you won, we won 2 out of 3.:laughing: Colt spanked that azz in the Fiesta Bowl his Jr year. :laughing:

I have a lot of hope for the Bengals with two stud hoss Texas boys on the offense in Dalton and Shipley. Although I dont know how Shipleys knee will hold up  

Dalton is a way better than most dumb azz analysts figured. Its incredible to me when a guy is not 6'4 225 they act like he is too small. Brees (another Texas boy) is barely 6'0 . They said Rogers was too small :laughing: Two Super Bowl MVPs too small to play QB. :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Your just salty because we won.. :laughing:
> 
> I am not a big college football fan anyways. I prefer the Bengals


You must mean the super bowl bound Browns. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

some jobs around here they will not let you put a nail in the rock... course thread drywall screws only

but could you use a floor srapler with glue and put duck tape over the seams and calk the corners


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.tools-plus.com/bostitch-...utm_source=shopping&utm_term=BOSSF150C&ZD84rE


----------



## ShadowLynx (Feb 22, 2014)

michaelmorgan9 said:


> Has anyone seen any nail guns on the market for putting up drywall. It would make our job a lot easier and faster!


I've done it and it is so much faster. For peace of mind, use a bead of liquid nails.. The bond strength of the adhesive makes the holding power difference between screws and nail irrelevant.


----------

